# Excel Guru / Desktop Support Opportunity, New York, NY



## Quest Resource Group (Dec 30, 2005)

I am currently recruiting for an Excel Guru / Desktop support professional for a long-term contract position in midtown NYC for a mid sized financial services company.  

Details available at :  

Job details link


----------

